# Problème musique disparue mais toujours là (invisible !)



## loveofsandy (21 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un souci : j'ai mis à jour des morceaux sur mon Ipod de première génération 20 GO, grâce à Xplay, depuis mon PC. 
Lorsque je déconnecte (proprement) l'Ipod, surprise ! Les derniers morceaux rajoutés dans une nouvelle liste de lecture sont là, mais plus les anciennes listes de lecture !!! 
Comme j'ai déjà eu ce souci l'an dernier, j'ai vu en affichant les dossiers cachés sur le disque dur de l'ipod que les fichiers musique étaient là (dans le dossier Ipod_control), mais sous des noms bizarres (exemple : xopty), mais je ne peux plus rien lire normalement ! J'ai essayé de mettre à jour l'Ipod (c'est ce qui avait résolu mon souci l'an dernier), mais j'ai déjà la dernière version, et malgré le truc de Ipod Wizard qui permet de passer à une ancienne version pour refaire une mise à jour, rien ne marche. Je suis déjà désepérée à l'idée de re-rentrer plus de 2000 titres de chansons (si je récupère les fichiers aux noms bizarres du dossier Ipod_control...). 
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée pour me tirer de ce mauvais pas ? 
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !! 
A bientot 

Sandra


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2009)

Si tu glisses ces 2000 titres récupérés sur iTunes,s les noms seront toujours la, c'est contenu dans les TAG ID3. Pas de soucis.

Mais utilise iTunes au lieux d'un truc exotique non prévu pour ça


----------



## loveofsandy (21 Avril 2009)

Salut gwen,
merci pour ta réponse mais j'ai déjà essayé ; pour certaines musiques effectivement il m'affiche nom et artiste, pour la plupart des autres, le nom bizarre est toujours là et il ne reconnait rien (de temps en temps, le nomp de l'album et c'est tout !), même en lisant la piste... :-(


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2009)

Et tes morceaux étaient bien tagués avant*?

Ce n'est pas normal, iTunes devrait te reconnaitre ça sans soucis. Dois-y avoir autre chose. Mais là, je ne sais pas quoi.


----------



## loveofsandy (21 Avril 2009)

ben non pas forcément vu que j'utilisais windows media player et qu'ensuite je transférais via xplay... itunes et moi on est pas vraiment copains donc c'était mon moyen de procéder...


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2009)

Du coup, ne t'étonne pas d'avoir des soucis.


----------

